# Arenawertung von einem GM gelöscht



## Ðeal0r (28. Januar 2009)

Kleine Story für euch, die mir vor kurzem passiert ist. Bitte lest sie gründlich.

Am Freitag (16.01.2009) am Abend wurde ich nach etwa 4 Stunden Wartezeit des Tickets von einem GM während einem HdZ 4-Timerun angeschrieben. Dieser wollte garnicht weiter auf mein sehr simples Problem eingehen und meinte, dass mein Name "Ðeålør" gegen die Namensregeln verstößt.
 Ich dachte mir zuerst, dass ich zuviele Sonderzeichen verwendet hatte, aber er meinte, dass das Spiel ab 12 sei und man keinen "Drogendealer" im Spiel haben können dürfte. Ich versuchte ihm dann etwa eine halbe Stunde zu erklären, dass dies mein Name seit Klassik-WoW war (ich hieß sogar auf einem RP-Server "Dealar" und als ich Rang 13 gemacht hatte) und sich niemand jemals beschwert hat. Außerdem bedeutet Dealer im Englischen auch nur Händler/Verkäufer oder eben auch "damage dealer". 
Er ignorierte mich so gut er konnte und meinte, ich soll meinen Charakter unverzüglich löschen und einen Level 1 Charakter mit demselben Namen erstellen. Ich weigerte mich zunächst, wobei er mir dann drohte, mich aus dem Spiel zu werfen bzw. mich temporär zu bannen und er mache es dann selbst. Nun gut, dachte ich mir, der Name ist eh nicht so wichtig und ein GM wird wissen, was er tut. Ich habe mein Charakter daraufhin gelöscht und einen Level 1 Charakter mit demselben Namen erstellt. Er schrieb mich dann an, wie mein neuer Name sein sollte. Nach weiteren 10 Minuten diverser schlechter Vorschläge und Diskussionen, habe ich ihm einen Namen genannnt, mit dem er sich abgefunden hat. Ich sollte mich dann ausloggen, den Level 1 Charakter löschen und mich bei dem wiederhergestellten Level 80er einloggen. 
Er schrieb mich dann nicht mehr an, eine Verabschiedung gab es auch nicht und auch keine sonst übliche Umfrage. Zuerst fiel mir auf, dass alle Addons nicht mehr funktionierten wie sie sollten, ich aus der Gilde und allen Arenateams gekickt wurde. Da dachte ich mir noch nichts dabei. Ich konfigurierte alle Addons neu und ließ mich in die Gilde und Arenateams inviten. Sofort bemerkte ich, dass meine pers. Arenawertung auf 1500 bei jedem Team stand und meine Statistiken 0-0 besagten.
Ohne zu zögern schrieb ich einen GM an, welcher (nach 4 Stunden Wartezeit) recht vernünftig war und mich nach allen möglichen Details fragte, wann ich z.B. das letzte Spiel hatte, mit wem, welches Rating usw. und dann eine Untersuchung einleitete.

Nun ist diese Sache schon über eine Woche her und ich warte immernoch auf ein Ergebnis. Ich habe bis jetzt fast jeden Tag einen GM angeschrieben und mich erkundigt - wobei mir schon sehr oft patzig geantwortet wurde - ohne Ergebnis. Zuerst wurde ich auf 1-2 Tage vertröstet, dann auf Mittwoch (21.01.2009) und dann auf das "Wochenende" (23.-25.01.09), wobei mein Freitag nachmittag abgeschicktes Ticket am Samstag morgen nach über 10 Stunden von einem GM beantwortet wurde während ich afk war. Er schrieb mir in einem Brief, dass ich nicht genug Angaben gemacht hätte (das Ticket war 4 Sätze lang)... Ein anderer GM meinte sogar, dass mein Fall angeblich nach Amerika zur Untersuchung übergeben worden sei, was mir sehr unrealistisch erscheint. 
Dieser ganze Vorfall hat mir und meinem Team stark die Lust an WoW genommen, hinzukommend noch die patzige Art der GMs und der immer schlechter werdene Support. Wir waren übrigens im 2-2 auf 1915, 3-3 auf 1800 und 5-5 auf 1700. Wir haben recht ungewöhnliche Kombinationen gespielt und einige Wochen dafür gebraucht (für das 2-2 zumindest), so dass wir nicht "einfach" und "schnell" hochspielen können und wollen. Es geht auch weniger um das Rating, aber doch mehr um den Fakt. Jedem kann dies geschehen, auch mit 3000+ Rating wär das genauso abgelaufen. Ich schreibe jetzt übrigens keine GM-Tickets mehr, da es sinnlos ist und man nur verarscht wird.


Dilear - Horde - Nera'Thor [EU - German]


P.S.: Ich hoffe, dieser Vorfall ist eine Warnung an alle Spieler über die Willkür der GMs und wird von Blizzard nicht ungeachtet gelassen. Es ist wirklich so passiert und kein Märchen, leider.
Ich habe den Fall noch in einigen anderen Foren und im offiziellen WoW-Forum gepostet, damit die Spieler beim nächsten GM wissen, mit wem sie es zu tun haben.

Update: 25.01.09 - Nachdem mich der GM angeschrieben hat und ich ihn ermuntern musste die Log anzuschauen, hat er mich nach 2 weiteren Stunden informiert, dass er nichts gefunden hat und eine neue Untersuchung einleitet. Zudem soll ich keine neuen Tickets mehr schreiben, jemand wird sich bei mir melden...

Update 26.01.09 - *Bildlink* ,lächerlich, einfach so, ohne Kommentar. Mein neuer Name ist Dilar

Kommende Updates könnt ihr auf www.gmdeletedrating.tk oder hier im Thread nachlesen!


----------



## Lari (28. Januar 2009)

Ähm, komische Geschichte.
Recht geben ich ihm mit dem Namen Dealor. Da hätte man ja ganz einfach Dealar drauß machen können, so wie du es eigentlich sagtest. Ich find die Namensänderung eigentlich ok.
Und nun zum komischen Teil:
Namensänderung benötigt afaik kein Löschen des Charakters, das geht ruck zuck einfach so. Warum du jetzt den Char löschen solltest ist mir ein Rätsel.
Nach der Löschung ist das mit der Arenawertung/Gilde/etc. eigentlich nur logisch.

Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen:
Sollte es so geschehen sein, wie du es beschreibst, dann hast du Recht. Es war Willkür des GMs. Er wird dafür zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden.
Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich bisher immer recht schnell Hilfe eines GMs hatte, und sie freundlich waren. Ich denke, dass dein Fall ein Ausnahme Fall ist, wenn auch ein sehr ärgerlicher. Kopf hoch.


----------



## Tikume (28. Januar 2009)

Ðeal0r schrieb:


> Er ignorierte mich so gut er konnte und meinte, ich soll meinen Charakter unverzüglich löschen und einen Level 1 Charakter mit demselben Namen erstellen.


Umbenennungen gehen definitiv ohne Charlöschung.


----------



## Shadow_of_Mystera (28. Januar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Umbenennungen gehen definitiv ohne Charlöschung.



hab ich bisher auch immer gedacht oO

aber nach der Geschichte?

don' know...


----------



## Grimdhoul (28. Januar 2009)

blöde frage aber bist du sicher das das ein GM war  ? ich mein was bringt dir der lvl 1? hat der gm dir den hochgepusht ???? auch welchem server war das? ein bisser seltsam ist deine geschichte schon .. und ja auch gms sind menschen... du hast anscheinend grad ne phase erwischt wo die gms gestresst hoch 3 sind ^^


----------



## Laeknishendr (28. Januar 2009)

Und sowas am frühen Mittwochmorgen lesen...brrr.
Ich glaube, wenn mir sowas passieren würde, würde ich das spiel an den Nagel hängen.

Auf jeden fall würde ich an Deiner Stelle ungemütlich werden und vielleicht auch die bekannten Szeneseiten mit so einem Fall impfen. Hier und da eine News könnten vielleicht rausspringen und die Sache etwas offizieller machen. 

Wennnich im BG Spielern begegne, auf Level 80, die Anusblutar oder ähnlich heißen, dann verstehe ich die Welt nicht mehr.


----------



## ersoichso (28. Januar 2009)

zu der namesaenderung,die ging bei ohne charakterloeschung vor einem halben jahr ca. auf ansage eines gms

zu solchen qoutes`


> Er ignorierte mich so gut er konnte und meinte...





> hinzukommend noch die patzige Art der GMs und der immer schlechter werdene Support



ich schreibe nicht oft tickets fuer jeden 0815 mist,nach meiner erweiterung lange nach 3.0/1*?*
im december habe ich eins eroeffnet und musste die gleiche erfahrung machen

ich wuerde dir empfehlen bei solchen aktionen von gms nachtraeglich noch das Webformular auf der Blizz hp zu nuetzen
ob es indem fall mit dem rating was bringt keine ahnung


----------



## Natsumee (28. Januar 2009)

wenn euch ein gm nicht passt sagt ihm das ihr nicht mehr mit ihm reden wollt und schreibt dann ein anderes ticket und schreibt da das ihr dem gm nicht mehr wollt weil er doof ist^^


nicht immer haben gms gute laune


----------



## Ðeal0r (28. Januar 2009)

Ich habe keinen blassen Schimmer, warum mein Charakter gelöscht werden musste, um mich umzubenennen. Keiner der GM, mit denen ich danach gesprochen hatte, konnte mir dies beantworten. Ich habe zum Glück von allem ein Screenshot gemacht und es ist auch alles in der Log für Blizz' sichtbar. Habe auch schon einen Brief an die Beschwereabteilung geschrieben, wobei ich mir dort relativ wenig verspreche. Daher poste ich in Foren, finde ich sinnvoller die Leute zu informieren.


----------



## Kaldreth (28. Januar 2009)

Sehr sehr komische Geschichte! 

Eine Namensänderung geht ratz fatz da brauch man keinen Char löschen und einen neuen zu erstellen etc. eventuell mal den Namen von dem GM merken und sich ggfs. über ihn beschweren!?


----------



## Sinthorix (28. Januar 2009)

öööhm hab da nur eine Frage?

iwie erzählst du uns nicht ganz die Wahrheit? 
Weil, man kann ned ein lvl1 char mit dem gleichen Namen erstellen!
Der Name ist dann für 60 Tage odr 90Tage? Immernoch vergeben..!

Und mein Kollege musste auch mal char umbennenen, und das ging ohne Charlöschen?


----------



## Ðeal0r (28. Januar 2009)

Habe bereits eine E-Mail an die Beschwerdeabteilung geschickt. Mal schauen was dabei rauskommt..


----------



## Ðeal0r (28. Januar 2009)

Zum Vorposter: Wie es in meinem Anfangspost stand, musste ich den Charakter löschen (den 80er) und dann einen neuen Level 1 Charakter erstellen. Wenn Du den Charakter löschts, wird der Name frei.


----------



## SirCotare (28. Januar 2009)

> Recht geben ich ihm mit dem Namen Dealor. Da hätte man ja ganz einfach Dealar drauß machen können, so wie du es eigentlich sagtest. Ich find die Namensänderung eigentlich ok.



Also ich fänd eher, dass Dealor (deutsch ausgesprochen "De-alor") eigentlich ein schöner und RP-gerechter Name wär ...


----------



## Grimdhoul (28. Januar 2009)

Ðeal0r schrieb:


> Zum Vorposter: Wie es in meinem Anfangspost stand, musste ich den Charakter löschen (den 80er) und dann einen neuen Level 1 Charakter erstellen. Wenn Du den Charakter löschts, wird der Name frei.



ja aber hat der gm dir dann den 1er gepusht ? auf welchem server war das? ist nur ne verständnisfrage


----------



## Pusillin (28. Januar 2009)

das ist leider pech, hoffe das sich das regelt


----------



## Sinthorix (28. Januar 2009)

Ðeal0r schrieb:


> Zum Vorposter: Wie es in meinem Anfangspost stand, musste ich den Charakter löschen (den 80er) und dann einen neuen Level 1 Charakter erstellen. Wenn Du den Charakter löschts, wird der Name frei.


mhmm kann auch sein dass der Name nur bei Transfair gesperrt wird.
Guck mir dass am Abend mal an xD

Ich selber habe schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht mit GM`s
Mein Acc wurde gehackt, und beim Wiederherstellen des Accs
gabs schon erhebliche Problehme!

Hab 4 Wochen gebraucht inGame mit GMs gequatschte!
Biss mir ein Teil  der Chars wiederhergestellt wurde
und ein ganz kleiner Teil an Items.

Zuerst hatte ich sogar Verwarnung wegen AccSharing?
wegen dem hacker -.-

Teils GMs waren sehr verständisslos  / dessinteressiert und wollten ned helfen.!


Aber hab auch schon gute Erfahrungen mit GMs gemacht =)

kommt halt immer darauf an wen du erwischt ;-)


----------



## Sinthorix (28. Januar 2009)

Grimdhoul schrieb:


> ja aber hat der gm dir dann den 1er gepusht ? auf welchem server war das? ist nur ne verständnisfrage


lesen? ^^

er hat den Mainchar gelöscht? 80ger?
nacher nen lvl 1 char mit dem selben Namen erstellt (alte war ja zu diesem Zeitpunkt dann gelöscht)
Nacher hat GM den 80ger wiederhergestellt
Nun musste der wiederhergestellte Char neu benamst werden, da der Name schon vergeben war.


----------



## Grimdhoul (28. Januar 2009)

eben genau das macht mich stutzig ... klingt irgendwie nach privatserver .. ach was interessierts mich ...


----------



## Birk (28. Januar 2009)

Sinthorix schrieb:


> lesen? ^^
> 
> er hat den Mainchar gelöscht? 80ger?
> nacher nen lvl 1 char mit dem selben Namen erstellt (alte war ja zu diesem Zeitpunkt dann gelöscht)
> ...



Da war der  GM schlichtweg zu blöd, den Chara direkt zum umbenennen zu zwingen mit einem Befehl.

Dieser GM wird auf jeden Fall eine auf den Deckel kriegen, solltest du seinen Namen in der Beschwerdemeail erwähnt haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (28. Januar 2009)

Grimdhoul schrieb:


> blöde frage aber bist du sicher das das ein GM war  ? ich mein was bringt dir der lvl 1? hat der gm dir den hochgepusht ???? auch welchem server war das? ein bisser seltsam ist deine geschichte schon .. und ja auch gms sind menschen... du hast anscheinend grad ne phase erwischt wo die gms gestresst hoch 3 sind ^^



Das ist sogar eine saublöde Frage! Wer sonst hätte ihm den den Char wiederherstellen können, auf lvl 80? Man man man...


----------



## -Therion- (28. Januar 2009)

@TE 

Hör auf mit deinen Lügengeschichten!

Schreib deinen Text mal ins GM Forum. Da bin ich dann mal gespannt was die Pandas uns da berichten.


----------



## Ðeal0r (28. Januar 2009)

Der Server ist Nera'thor.

Der Thread ist übrigens schon im off. WoW-Forum drin. Im Moment in Deutsch und in wenigen Minuten auch in Englisch.


----------



## -Therion- (28. Januar 2009)

http://www.worldofwar.net/forums/showthrea...801#post4180801

http://wowforum.gamona.de/world-warcraft-1...cht-108333.html

Ich lese jede Woche das GM Forum und solche dreisten Lügenmärchen von wegen Char löschen um Namen zu ändern, keine Verabschiedung, Weitergabe des Falls an die GMs in den USA hab ich noch nie gelesen.


----------



## Fighter_XP (28. Januar 2009)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Ja das muss sein bei so billiger Hetze
> 
> http://www.worldofwar.net/forums/showthrea...801#post4180801
> 
> http://wowforum.gamona.de/world-warcraft-1...cht-108333.html


was dich selbst damit auf die gleiche Ebene setzt!


----------



## kingkong23 (28. Januar 2009)

Ich hieß mal gottessohn als ich mich ausgeloggt hatte stand da auch das ich meinen char anders nennen soll worauf ich siturios hieß ohne löschen


----------



## KiLLa239 (28. Januar 2009)

omg.
Der GM muss wohl nochmal zur GM-Schulung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Art kam mir auch zimlich patzig vor, wenn es so war, wie du es geschildert hast.
wie gesagt, char umbenennen geht auch ohne Löschen.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (28. Januar 2009)

Also ohne gut zu heissen, wie das hier eskaliert... aber ich kann dem TE irgendwie auch nicht glauben.
Wenn die Geschichte nämlich wirklich so passiert ist, dann muss dieser GM wohl einen ziemlich schlechten Tag gehabt haben. Denn dass eine Namensänderung ohne Löschung des Chars funktioniert, das wissen ja sogar schon die meisten User... also wenn ein GM so einen Bock schiesst, müssten eigentlich Köpfe rollen.

Aber - und das sollte man wirklich betonen - gibt es deshalb keinen Grund dies hier und zig anderen Foren breit zu treten. Soetwas ist ein Fall für die Beschwerdeabteilung von Blizz... dort kann man seine Geschichte hinschicken und die sollen das überprüfen. Hier im Forum ist es wirklich nur reine Hetze gegen Blizz-Mitarbeiter. Einen anderen Grund kann dieser Thread nicht haben, denn helfen können wir Dich nicht und als Warnung bringt es uns herzlich wenig. Denn wenn wir auch mal an so einen GM geraten sollten... wie sollten wir uns denn anders verhalten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ðeal0r (28. Januar 2009)

Das ist kein Märchen, ich habe Screenshots von jedem verdammten GM-Gespräch. Die Webseite habe ich gemacht und als neuen Arenateamnamen benutzt, weil ich mir solche Behandlung der GMs absolut nicht bieten lassen muss. Auf der Seite steht auch nichts anderes als hier. Ich weiß nicht, ob Therion irgendwie von Blizzard bezahlt wird o.Ä., ist mir aber auch relativ egal. Ich wollte nur die Leute informieren, bei GMs generell immer stark aufzupassen. Ich spiele selber trotz diesem Vorfall noch WoW und werde deswegen nicht in eine Ecke vergraben und darüber schweigen!

Eine Beschwerdemail usw. habe ich alles schon geschrieben, leider bis heute keine Antwort und ich erwarte auch nicht soviel. Natürlich könnt ihr mir (leider) nicht helfen :/.


----------



## -Therion- (28. Januar 2009)

Ðeal0r schrieb:


> Das ist kein Märchen, ich habe Screenshots von jedem verdammten GM-Gespräch. Die Webseite habe ich gemacht und als neuen Arenateamnamen benutzt, weil ich mir solche Behandlung der GMs absolut nicht bieten lassen muss. Auf der Seite steht auch nichts anderes als hier. Ich weiß nicht, ob Therion irgendwie von Blizzard bezahlt wird o.Ä., ist mir aber auch relativ egal. Ich wollte nur die Leute informieren, bei GMs generell immer stark aufzupassen. Ich spiele selber trotz diesem Vorfall noch WoW und werde deswegen nicht in eine Ecke vergraben und darüber schweigen!



Dann poste doch mal endlich die Screens!

Ich will die Leute informieren bei [entfernt] Kunden aufzupassen.


----------



## Coolrambo (28. Januar 2009)

ja also das hört sich alles sehr krass an aber naja vllt wars nen neuer GM und wusste net das man das auch ohne löschen machen kann?!
naja zumindest würd ich da aufjedenfall weiter nachhaken weil so kanns eig net zugehen...
wenns mir passiert wäre wär ich jetzt warscheinlich schon in Frankreich ^^

viel Glück noch

so long


----------



## Insonic (28. Januar 2009)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Warum postet er in mehreren Foren? Um Stimmung  gegen die GMs zu machen, um sie als unfähig hinzustellen. Und vielleicht um seine Website zu promoten.
> Sowas haste jede Woche im GM Forum und dann wenn der Fall überprüft wurde und die GMs dann nen scharfzüngigen Text gegen den achso armen TE schreiben dann siehst du keine Antwort mehr von den feigen Lügnern.



Und deswegen trollst du hier so rum gegen den TE ?

Ob war oder nicht, ist mir ziemlich hupe....

Jedenfalls sehe ich hier nirgends etwas was ich als hetzerisch auffassen wuerde, er berichtet das was ihm laut seiner Aussage passiert ist, mehr nicht.
Und wahrscheinlich wird er auf seiner HP die ja heisst gm deleted ranking demnaechst Gold und Unterwaesche verkaufen.... omg

Leute stuerzt euch mal ins Leben....Wem das hier nicht passt solls doch nich beachten. Ihr muesst hier nicht aktualisieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (28. Januar 2009)

Aber wenn er nur das wollte, dann hätte er doch nicht seinen Charnamen, den Realm u.s.w. gepostet! Kann man doch sofort im Arsenal überprüfen, sogar die Angaben zur Arenawertung sind kein Geheimnis!

Und das er diesen Fall publik machen will, ist doch verständlich!?


----------



## Haerton (28. Januar 2009)

es ist doch sein gutes recht seine geschichte hier und da uns mitzuteilen. ich weiß echt nicht wo dein problem ist -Therion-. wenn er sagt er hat screens etc und diese jetzt auch an den blizz support gemailt hat isses doch ok?
ein anderer user hat ihm sogar geraten ins offi-forum zu posten oder sogar dazu geraten sich an scenesites zu wenden die evtl ne news darüber schreiben um das mal etwas anzukurbeln.

wenn er lügen sollte.. warum nennt er uns dann seinen nick + den server auf dem er spielt? ich denke schon das er _nicht_ lügt.


----------



## Nimeroth (28. Januar 2009)

Eine äußerst krasse Geschichte. Sollte das ganze wahr sein, hast du mein Beileid ^^
Das ganze würde halt auch nur beweisen, das auch GM's nur Menschen sind, die gewissen
"Stimmungsschwankungen" unterliegen. Wobei man in dem Job einfach so professionell sein
muss um immer die Ruhe bewahren zu können.



Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Insonic (28. Januar 2009)

kriegernoob^^ schrieb:


> Hat dir heute beim Zähneputzen im Bad einer auf den Sack getreten oder warum bist du so scheisse drauf?
> Du kennst den TE nicht, kennst die Geschichte nicht, aber machst solche Aussagen?


is zwar Offtopic, aber du sprichst mir aus der Seele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ TE lass dich nich unterkriegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Coolrambo (28. Januar 2009)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Dann poste doch mal endlich die Screens!
> 
> Ich will die Leute informieren bei frechen vorlauten asozialen Kunden aufzupassen.



wenn einer asozial ist dann du... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich glaub ja fast das du der Gimp GM bist der die scheiße fabriziert hat... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bleib einfach ma locker und stell den TE net so an den Pranger...


----------



## -Therion- (28. Januar 2009)

Naja jetzt kenn ich schonmal seine Ausdrucksweise

http://www.guardian-forces.net/forum/showt...=17035#pid17035

hoffentlich pissen die GMs zurück und bannen dich ganz für deine Aktion.


----------



## Elishebat (28. Januar 2009)

Ich find die Geschichte auch ziemlich seltsam... allein schon der Anfang "Ich war gerade in meinem HdZ4-Timerun..." klingt für mich doch zu sehr nach ner Mimimi-Geschichte. Der weitere Verlauf sowie das Verbreiten dieser Geschichte macht die Sache auch nicht glaubwürdiger. Wie dem auch sei, ich kann und muss es nicht bewerten und es heißt _in dubio pro._

Worauf ich aber ganz dringend verzichten kann, sind Warnungen vor bösen GM. Solche Geschichten, wie der TE sie hier postet, haben immer zwei instabile Komponenten, nämlich die zwei Individuen "Spieler" und "Gamemaster". Jedes Gespräch, dass ich z.B. mit dem gleichen GM führen würde, hat eine gute Chance, sehr viel anders zu laufen. Ebenso würde ein Gespräch des TEs mit einem anderen GM wahrscheinlich auch zu einem anderen Ergebnis führen (und wenn nicht, sollte sich der TE mal Gedanken um seinen Umgangston machen...). So oder so bleibt eine solche Warnung völlig sinnfrei.

LG
Elishebat


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (28. Januar 2009)

Ðeal0r schrieb:


> [...] Ich wollte nur die Leute informieren, bei GMs generell immer stark aufzupassen. Ich spiele selber trotz diesem Vorfall noch WoW und werde deswegen nicht in eine Ecke vergraben und darüber schweigen![...]


Dass GMs keine Götter sind, sondern ganz normal arbeitende Menschen, die manchmal auch keinen Bock auf ihren Beruf haben, sollte eigentlich jedem bewusst sein. Deshalb sollte man auch jede Aktion eines GMs nicht einfach mit einem "Ja und Amen" hinnehmen, sondern vielleicht erstmal für sich selbst hinterfragen und im schlimmsten Fall erstmal nichts machen und abklären lassen, ob der GM vielleicht nicht doch einen Fehler begeht.

Aber mal ganz ehrlich... hast Du nicht ein wenig das Gefühl, Du übertreibst hierbei ein bisschen? Du postest das in zahlreiche Foren, erstellst sogar eine Internetseite (bei der übrigens ein Impressum fehlt -> Abmahnungsgrund) und eben die Beschwerde an Blizz.
Aber ganz ehrlich... die Beschwerde-Mail hätte vollkommen gereicht! Und wenn Du mit diesem Thread andere Spieler nur warnen willst... wieso wartest Du denn dann nicht erstmal, bis der Fall komplett abgeschlossen ist? Soabld das alles ein Ende gefunden hat, hättest Du genauso Deine Geschichte hier schreiben können... und dann wüssten auch alle, wie es denn ausgegangen ist. Aber in der aktuellen Form ist es schlicht und einfach ein Pranger, an den Du den besagten Blizz-Mitarbeiter stellst.

Und Du scheinst einen Hang dafür zu haben. Ich persönlich finde die Kommentare von Therion auch nicht unbedingt toll... aber seine PM hier zu veröffentlichen...tz tz... sowas meldet man einem Mod, mehr nicht. Alles andere startet nur einen Flamewar.


----------



## Snorry (28. Januar 2009)

Insonic schrieb:


> Kennt ihr den, wo der Ork den Zwerg nach dem Weg fragt ?.....



nein keinn ich nicht...mal bitte erzählen

ich find die geschichte auch etwas merkwürdig, das mit dem char löschen ist schon bissl unglaubwürdig zumal es auch ohne dem geht, seinen char umzubenennen. vllt war es ja ein frischer gm


----------



## Itamu (28. Januar 2009)

Ich sag mal so bei dem Rating... wäre ich auch mehr als sauer! 
Stimmungs mache is eine andere sache, sich luft machen auch! 

Nera'thor ist immer noch nen lustiger Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <... nera'thorianer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn es so gelaufen ist ist sicher scheiße, aber ich muss sagen das ich sowas öffters gehört habe...
nie selber erlebt

Fakt er is ne arme sau zu dem Zeitpunkt gewesen.
Fakt Nr. 2: Sicher gibt es selbst und GM schwarze schafe.....
Fakt Nr. 3: Aber es gibt auch nette GM'S 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fakt Nr. 4: -Therion- reagiert über 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder is selber GM XD
Fakt Nr. 5: is de-alor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 allen Recht SEINE Meinung zu vertreten..... 

und nun habt euch liebt lasst die leute über gm's tratschen wie sie wollen.... Freies Land Freie Meinung.. und jemanden gleich zur überprüfung zu schicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 OMG ich sach mal unterste schublade -.-


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (28. Januar 2009)

Meine Erfahrung in 3 Jahren WoW sind auch alle positiv! Ich hatte nie Probs mit GM´s... außer das ich auch schon öfters mal viele Stunden warten musste^^

Aber darum geht es ja hier nicht, der TE wollte und will sich Luft machen, weil er eben einen GM erwischt hat, der entweder keine Ahnung hat oder scheisse drauf war! Egal wie, wenn es so gelaufen ist, dann ist dies eine Riesensauerei!

Ich verstehe immer noch nicht, warum so viele hier die Angaben des TE in Frage stellen!? Er nannte seinen Charnamen, seinen Realm, hatte einen Screenshot beigefügt... was denn nun noch? Soll seine Oma Bürgschaft übernehmen und eidestattlich und mit Scan vom Führerschein hier posten?


----------



## -Therion- (28. Januar 2009)

kriegernoob^^ schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung in 3 Jahren WoW sind auch alle positiv! Ich hatte nie Probs mit GM´s... außer das ich auch schon öfters mal viele Stunden warten musste^^
> 
> Aber darum geht es ja hier nicht, der TE wollte und will sich Luft machen, weil er eben einen GM erwischt hat, der entweder keine Ahnung hat oder scheisse drauf war! Egal wie, wenn es so gelaufen ist, dann ist dies eine Riesensauerei!
> 
> Ich verstehe immer noch nicht, warum so viele hier die Angaben des TE in Frage stellen!? Er nannte seinen Charnamen, seinen Realm, hatte einen Screenshot beigefügt... was denn nun noch? Soll seine Oma Bürgschaft übernehmen und eidestattlich und mit Scan vom Führerschein hier posten?



Screens vom Gespräch mit dem GM hätte ich sehr gern! Und die hat ja der TE wie er sagte.


----------



## keen. (28. Januar 2009)

"also ich hatte da auch mal nen gm, der war voll böse und hat mir mein t-x gegeben und dann wieder wegenommen!"...


erzählen kann jeder viel, manche zuviel -.-

oder anders "screen or it didn't happen" ...


was genau zwischen dem gm und dir gelaufen ist, scheintst du nicht dokumentiert zu haben, was die sache nicht gerade glauwürdiger macht.

das fenster von der charumbenennung kann auch nach ner freundlichen aufvorderung gekommen sein, das wird wohl immer im argen liegen...

ich persönlich finde die geschichte erstunken und erlogen (vorallem in anbetracht, dass der herr te gerne gm's anzupöbeln scheint)


ps:bei dem namen und der masse an sonderzeichen verdient -.-'


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (28. Januar 2009)

Itamu schrieb:


> [...]und nun habt euch liebt lasst die leute über gm's tratschen wie sie wollen.... Freies Land Freie Meinung.. [...]


Über jemanden tratschen oder es im ganzen Internet breit treten... also da sehe ich dann doch einen gewaltigen Unterschied. Ich hab kein Problem damit, wenn der TE sich Luft machen will... aber nicht in so einer Form. Das ist mehr als übertrieben. Er soll doch erstmal das Endergebnis abwarten, bevor er das halbe Internet mit der Geschichte zuspamt.

Des Weiteren würde ich mit diesen "freie Meinung" Äusserungen aufpassen. Noch ist man in Foren gewissen Regeln unterworfen und im richtigen Leben gibt es auch soetwas wie Benimm-Leitfäden.
Freie Meinung hin oder her, aber wenn es gegen gewisse Personen geht, hört der Spass ja wohl auf. Oder wie würdest Du es finden, wenn jemand jetzt entschliessen würde, einfach mal einen Thread zu eröffnen "Itamu ist blöd", nur weil er Dich nicht leiden kann? Ist ja auch "nur" seine Meinung, oder? Also, soooo einfach ist das nun auch wieder nicht.



kriegernoob^^ schrieb:


> [...]Ich verstehe immer noch nicht, warum so viele hier die Angaben des TE in Frage stellen!? Er nannte seinen Charnamen, seinen Realm, hatte einen Screenshot beigefügt...[...]


Ich stelle hier nicht die Angaben in Frage. Ich sehe ja, dass sein Name geändert wurde, die Stats fehlen, etc. pp.
Das einzige, das ich bezweifle ist, dass sich die Geschichte wirklich so zugetragen hat.
Jeder erzählt doch gerne lieber mal eher aus seiner Sicht. Und da werden zum Beispiel gerne auch launische Bemerkungen von einem selbst ein wenig harmonischer ausgedrückt oder gleich unter den Teppich gekehrt. Heraus kommt ein GM, der aus unerfindlichen Gründen und mit allen Mitteln dem Spieler eine reinwürgen will...
Würde man möglicherweise den GM fragen, würde sich die Geschichte genau anders herum anhören...

Aber hey, das sind nur Mutmassungen. Ich persönlich empfinde es einfach so unglaubwürdig, weil der GM wegen einer Namensänderung eine Löschung des Chars verlangt. Und dann soll der Spieler dies auch noch selbst machen? Wieso macht es denn der GM nicht? Und was für einen Sinn ergibt es, einen 80er Char zu Löschen, einen 1er Char mit gleichem Namen zu erstellen, um diesen dann umzubennen und den gelöschten 80er zu importieren... sorry, das ist mir einfach zu abstrus, um es in dieser Form zu glauben. Oder war dieser GM nur ein Praktikant?


----------



## Shintuargar (28. Januar 2009)

Ich persönlich hatte noch nie Probleme mit den Gamemastern. Ok, das mag auch daran liegen das ich in meiner bald 4jährigen WoW-Karriere erst drei Tickets geschrieben habe, aber in diesen wurde mir geholfen.

Der Fall des TE ist für ihn sicherlich ärgerlich, keine Frage. Nur frage ich mich, was diese ganzen Thread bezwecken sollen? Sollen wir Blizzard mit Beschwerdemails zubomben, für jemanden wo wir nicht wissen ob die Geschichte stimmt? Momentan sieht das wirklich nach Hetze aus, nur weil einer aus der Reihe getanzt ist und die anderen GMs das alles erst überprüfen müssen? Subtiles Blizzard Bashing.

Möglicherweise gibt es auch noch andere Dinge, die den TE belasten und er - natürlich - außen vorlässt, was erklären könnte wieso der GM so reagiert hat. Wäre ja nicht das erste Mal, wenn man sich die Dinge so zurecht stellt, das man selbst im bestem Licht steht. Da würden auch die Screenshots nichts ändern. Und dafür extra eine Seite erstellen, na ich weiß nicht. Oder ist dies mal ein intelligenter Versuch einen Keylogger unterzubringen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (28. Januar 2009)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Und da werden zum Beispiel gerne auch launische Bemerkungen von einem selbst ein wenig harmonischer ausgedrückt oder gleich unter den Teppich gekehrt. Heraus kommt ein GM, der aus unerfindlichen Gründen und mit allen Mitteln dem Spieler eine reinwürgen will...



Genau da liegt der Hase im Pfeffer! Selbst wenn der TE den GM mit Flames u.s.w. genervt haben sollte, dann hat der GM noch lange nicht das Recht ihm auf diese Weise eine "reinzuwürgen"! 
Ein GM hat auch andere Möglichkeiten einen Flamer zu "bestrafen"!


----------



## Rajou (28. Januar 2009)

ehrlich gesagt begrüße ich die Entscheidung des GMs solche Schwachsinns Namen zu sperren, und wenn du dir mal die Regelung zu Namesgebung durchlesen würdest dann wäre die einiges klarer ob man denn nun so einen Namen wählen darf oder nicht. Nicht dass wir uns falsch verstehen, es geht hier nicht um etwaige Analogien zu Dealer, Drogendealer etc. pp. sondern lediglich um "Buchstaben" und Sonderzeichen mit denen Namen gespickt werden die in der deutschen Sprache, bzw. auch in anderen Sprachen (zumindest in der Kombination) nun mal nicht vorkommen.


----------



## cazimir (28. Januar 2009)

@TE 
Dann rück mal deine Screenshots und Logs raus, ich glaube dir nämlich kein Wort.


----------



## -Therion- (28. Januar 2009)

Screens kann er doch gern veröffentlichen wenn er den Namen des GMs schwärzt. 
Aber er wird sie nicht posten da diese Screens ihn als unverschämten beleidigenden Spieler outen würden und dann würde sein Lügengebäude ja einstürzen.

Bis jetzt zähle ich 6 verschiedene WoW Foren wo die Geschichte in Deutsch und Englisch steht.


----------



## Tuminix (28. Januar 2009)

Ich denke der TE hat nun genügend Spieler gewarnt, dass man nun einen Gm fragen kann, ob es nicht auch einen anderen Weg, als eine Charlöschung bei (angeblichen) Namensverstößen gibt, bei der kostenpflichtigen Charneugestaltung muss man seinen Char schließlich ja auch nicht löschen. Daher würd ich schon fast sagen /vote 4 close, abgesehen davon wird meiner Meinung nach der Umgangston hier auch nicht freundlicher, und bevor es noch weiter ausartet zwischen manchen Usern, lieber Moderator, close das Ding hier..

Ps.:
Hier etwas zur Aufheiterung klick mich und genieße den Start in den Mittwoch


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (28. Januar 2009)

kriegernoob^^ schrieb:


> Genau da liegt der Hase im Pfeffer! Selbst wenn der TE den GM mit Flames u.s.w. genervt haben sollte, dann hat der GM noch lange nicht das Recht ihm auf diese Weise eine "reinzuwürgen"! [...]


Ich wollte damit auch nicht ausdrücken, dass ein GM dann zu solchen Mitteln greifen würde, sondern dass die betroffenen Spieler es meist so darstellen. Und das macht das ganze ja so unglaubwürdig.

Ausser der GM war wirklich so ein "Arsch" und hat ihm eine reingewürgt (ist ja auch nur ein Mensch)... aber dann hätte der TE auch einfach nur eine einzige Beschwerde an Blizz schicken müssen, damit die sich um den entsprechenden "Mitarbeiter" kümmern. Alles darüber hinaus ist vollkommen unnötig!


----------



## Sturmrufer (28. Januar 2009)

Nachdem der TE die Geschichte auch ins offizielle Forum gepostet hat wird er wohl das Gefühl haben im Recht zu sein. Wenn er es nicht ist wird seine Geschichte sowiso vom Panda zerlegt.


----------



## Heino-Arguswacht (28. Januar 2009)

Poste doch einfach mal auf Deiner Seite die Screenshots von dem Dialog, allen Zweiflern zum Trotz.

Gruß


----------



## buuge (28. Januar 2009)

wie schon viele hier würd mich ja auch ein screen interessieren, die du ja zahlreich gemacht hast. nämlich erzählen kann ich auch viel, wenn der tag lang ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomminocka (28. Januar 2009)

Hmm, also nur mal so:

Ich bin hier in meiner Firma für Beschwerden zuständig, deine würde ich mit nem Standardtext beantworten, weil du zwar viel geschrieben hast, aber nicht wirklich eine "Aussage" des Gm`s festgehalten hast, sondern nur deine subjektive Ansicht, wie der GM mit dir verfahren ist.

Ich bin übrigens auch der Meinung, dass dein ursprünglicher Charaktername nichts in einem Spiel zu suchen hat, welches ab 12 freiggegeben ist.


----------



## xX-BLAKK-Xx (28. Januar 2009)

Im Zweifel für den Angeklagten...
und die sind ja zur Genüge da!Das einzige was man sehen kann is ein BILD bei dem der TE aufgefordert wird seinen Charnamen umzubennen.Punkt!Man sollte dem TE den heutigen Mittwochspreis verleihen für den besten schwachsinns Threat am Mittwoch morgen.Das es schwachsinn is hat er mehrfach reingeschrieben.Char löschen ,wegen Namensänderung,um den gleichen nochmal zu bekommen usw....tztztz....wer soll das glauben?!

/Vote 4 close


----------



## Lillyan (28. Januar 2009)

Ich bitte euch mal wieder einen Gang zurück zu schalten. Ihr dürft gerne die Geschichte des TE anzweifeln, aber man muss nicht beleidigend werden.


----------



## FieserFiesling (28. Januar 2009)

ich liebe euch alle! echt..! vorallem fuer solche threads...das ist einfach der knaller... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 besser als jede talkshow.
achja...ich kaufe den TE seine geschichte auch nicht wirklich ab. aber er kann mir und den anderen zweiflern gerne das gegenteil beweisen, indem er die von ihm erwaehnten bildschirmfotos postet!
denn wie heisst es doch so schoen im neudeutschen: " screen or it never happened"
also...macht bitte weiter so!!!! ich hol mir einen tee und warte auf die gute unterhaltung am mittwoch mittag.
fiese grueße


----------



## Clemonde (28. Januar 2009)

heute für 7.30 thread eröffnet und schon ne internetseite gemacht? ....das is mir alles zu suspekt

...screens her oder man glaubt dir kein wort @ TE


achja is hier grad wie Oliver Geißen schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ekim (28. Januar 2009)

Sinthorix schrieb:


> öööhm hab da nur eine Frage?
> 
> iwie erzählst du uns nicht ganz die Wahrheit?
> Weil, man kann ned ein lvl1 char mit dem gleichen Namen erstellen!
> ...



Das stimmt nicht. Sicher hat sich jeder einige Bankchars bzw. Platzhalter für Namen erstellt. Ich habe das zumindest getan. Letztmalig habe ich den Char dann zum Start des Addons gelöscht und meinen DK, meinen derzeitigen Main mit demselben Namen erstellt.


----------



## Lithi (28. Januar 2009)

Ich halte die ganze Geschichte für eine ordentliche Räuberpistole.
Die Umbenennung seines Chars mag ich ja noch glauben, aber die Art und Weise wie das geschehen sein soll (Level 1 Char erstellen etc.) nicht mehr.


----------



## Larmina (28. Januar 2009)

Sinthorix schrieb:


> öööhm hab da nur eine Frage?
> 
> iwie erzählst du uns nicht ganz die Wahrheit?
> Weil, man kann ned ein lvl1 char mit dem gleichen Namen erstellen!
> ...


Öhm... wo hast du denn den Quatsch her? Den einen Char löschen und dann sofort dem seinen Namen nehmen geht wunderbar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (28. Januar 2009)

Ich glaub ja wohl ich spinne... jetzt wurden von mir mehrere Posts gelöscht, nur weil ich die allgemein gültige Redewendung "dumm wie Bohnenstroh" benutzte!

Echt mal, das habe ich bereits vor 30Jahren im Kindergarten gelernt... sind die Mods hier nur Kids!?


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (28. Januar 2009)

kriegernoob^^ schrieb:


> [...]jetzt wurden von mir mehrere Posts gelöscht, nur weil ich die allgemein gültige Redewendung "dumm wie Bohnenstroh" benutzte![...]


Ähh... was hat das mit dem Alter der Moderatoren zu tun? Wenn Du diese Redewendung in Relation zu einer Person nennst, dann ist das trotzdem beleidigend (und somit "löschberechtigt"), egal ob die Redewendung nun "allgemein gültig" ist oder nicht. Das ergibt doch keinen Sinn... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FrankZap (28. Januar 2009)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Screens kann er doch gern veröffentlichen wenn er den Namen des GMs schwärzt.
> Aber er wird sie nicht posten da diese Screens ihn als unverschämten beleidigenden Spieler outen würden und dann würde sein Lügengebäude ja einstürzen.
> 
> Bis jetzt zähle ich 6 verschiedene WoW Foren wo die Geschichte in Deutsch und Englisch steht.



Das ist auch das gute Recht des TEs. Er kann seine Story sogar als Buch veröffentlichen, wenn er darauf Bock hat. Im Gegensatz zu Dir hat er niemanden beleidigt und als Lügner diffamiert. Das GMs nur machen worauf sie Bock haben kennt man ja schon und habe ich auch schon erlebt. Also einfach mal den Ball flach halten und nicht mit Steinen werfen, wenn man im Glashaus sitzt.

Gruß Zapper


----------



## Lillyan (28. Januar 2009)

@kriegernoob^^: Wenn du jemanden in der Art und Weise beleidigst wird es verwarnt... ob es nun seit Jahren verwendet wird ist mir egal, es ist nicht weniger beleidigend deswegen. Solltest du damit Probleme haben wende dich an die Administratoren und reiche eine Beschwerde ein. Hier kommen wir allerdings nun wieder auf angemessene Art und Weise zum Thema zurück.


----------



## Soramac (28. Januar 2009)

Kann man nicht bei Blizzard irgendwo anrufen und sich beschweren, bei solchen E-Mails antworten die ja selten.


----------



## Grana Dark Brach (28. Januar 2009)

na endlich mal ein spannender thread, wo man auch mal alle seiten durchliest und auf die links geht. bin auch auf die screens gespannt. aber mal ehrlich? is das son schlimmer name? die besagten 12-jährigen töten den ganzen tag mobs & co., sollen in quests leichen zerstückeln, affen qäulen usw. und rennen mit namen wie elitekiller rum. und den namen sofort mit drogenhandel zu verbinden - ich weiß nicht. wenn nen engländer "no deal" sagt, kommt er doch auch nicht in den knast.


----------



## Lillyan (28. Januar 2009)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere wird das Wort "dealer" sogar zensiert, wenn man es im Chat eingibt (ich habe die Zensur schon seit längerem ausgeschaltet)... von daher ist es nur logisch auch solche Nicks zu verbieten. Aber darum geht es ja auch nur ansatzweise :>


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (28. Januar 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Kann man nicht bei Blizzard irgendwo anrufen und sich beschweren, bei solchen E-Mails antworten die ja selten.


2 Dinge hierzu:

1. Immer schriftlich (und natürlich sachlich) beschweren. Dann hat man im Streitfall was in der Hand. Ein Telefonat kann (sofern es nicht mitgeschnitten wurde) immer verleugnet werden.
2. Blizz antwortet mit Sicherheit auf E-Mails. Nur muss man den Menschen, die diese E-Mails bearbeiten auch die Zeit dazu lassen. Viele Leute denken, sie schreiben eine E-Mail und bekommen innerhalb von wenigen Stunden eine Antwort... aber überlegt doch mal, wieviele E-Mails Blizz tagtäglich bekommt. Da muss man auf eine Antwort innerhalb einer Woche schon froh sein.
Und keine Sorge, die E-Mail wird auf jeden Fall bearbeitet. Oder glaubt ihr etwa, dass bei Blizzard, fünf Minuten vor Feierabend, alle noch nicht gelesenen E-Mails markiert und gelöscht werden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Therion- (28. Januar 2009)

FrankZap schrieb:


> Das ist auch das gute Recht des TEs. Er kann seine Story sogar als Buch veröffentlichen, wenn er darauf Bock hat. Im Gegensatz zu Dir hat er niemanden beleidigt und als Lügner diffamiert. Das GMs nur machen worauf sie Bock haben kennt man ja schon und habe ich auch schon erlebt. Also einfach mal den Ball flach halten und nicht mit Steinen werfen, wenn man im Glashaus sitzt.
> 
> Gruß Zapper



Von mir aus kann der TE nen Fotoroman inner Bravo drucken lassen, dann kriegt er wenigstens von Blizzards eins auf den Sack und lernt das man nicht ungestraft lügen kann.
Und bitte berichte näher von den "GMs die nur machen worauf sie Bock haben" da du ja schon einiges erlebt hast.


----------



## Gnarak (28. Januar 2009)

Moin moin,

von einem so inkompeten GM hab ich seit Release noch nie gehört .... Es bleibt bei solchen Geschichten aber immer ein fader Nachgeschmack über (Wahrheit  oder Lüge). . . . Wir werden es nie erfahren da sich der TE schon längst ausgeklinkt hat, sonst hätten wir ja sicher schon mal die Screens gesehen.

/vote for close


----------



## FrankZap (28. Januar 2009)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Von mir aus kann der TE nen Fotoroman inner Bravo drucken lassen, dann kriegt er wenigstens von Blizzards eins auf den Sack und lernt das man nicht ungestraft lügen kann.
> Und bitte berichte näher von den "GMs die nur machen worauf sie Bock haben" da du ja schon einiges erlebt hast.



Warum sollte Blizzard das in irgendeiner Form interessieren? Geschweige denn dafür noch Geld ausgeben. Der einzige der sich hier aufregt bist Du, warum auch immer, mir erschließt sich das jedenfalls nicht. Es gab da mal einen schönen Artikel über einen ehemaligen GM bei Blizzard. Der hat seine Story im Netz veröffentlicht gehabt. Link folgt, wenn ich ihn wieder finde. Da ist er doch: http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/spielzeug/0...,516426,00.html Bei den Arbeitsbedingungen kann man die GMs jedenfalls verstehen, warum sie denn mal keine Böcke haben.

Um mich geht es hier nicht. Ich hab hier lediglich gepostet, weil es mir missfallen hat, wie Du mit anderen Menschen umgehst und die einfach mal ohne Grund als Lügner darstellst und persönlich angreifst, mehr nicht. 

Gruß Zapper


----------



## neo1986 (28. Januar 2009)

Ich finde deinen alten name auch blöd find ich gut das der gm es geändert hat.


----------



## FrankZap (28. Januar 2009)

Gnarak schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> von einem so inkompeten GM hab ich seit Release noch nie gehört .... Es bleibt bei solchen Geschichten aber immer ein fader Nachgeschmack über (Wahrheit  oder Lüge). . . . Wir werden es nie erfahren da sich der TE schon längst ausgeklinkt hat, sonst hätten wir ja sicher schon mal die Screens gesehen.
> 
> /vote for close



Gehört hab ich auch noch nicht davon aber warum sollte das nicht möglich sein, da Arbeiten auch nur Menschen. Den TE deswegen anzugreifen und als Lügner abzustempeln hat für mich innerhalb einer Demokratie einen faden Beigeschmack. Gibt aber immer Leute die mit ihren Vorverurteilungen sehr schnell sind!

Gruß Zapper


----------



## FieserFiesling (28. Januar 2009)

aehmm...wieso wurde mein post geloescht?
ich habe niemanden beleidigt und nur meine meinung gepostet...
der vergleich zu den talkshows war ja hoffentlich kein grund dafuer, dass mein post geloescht wurde, oder ?!


----------



## Tikume (28. Januar 2009)

Ich würde sagen .. das ist ein Fall von Super-Stevinho!

Ein GM will euch keinen Gratis Wow Account schenken? - Steve kämpft für das Recht!
Ein GM hat es wieder versäumt sich mit "und ich möchte euch untertänigst danken dass ich euch dienen durfte" zu verabschieden? - Steve heizt dem Schurken ein!

Super-Steve im Kampf gegen die schurkischen Gm Horden.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (28. Januar 2009)

FrankZap schrieb:


> [...]Bei den Arbeitsbedingungen kann man die GMs jedenfalls verstehen, warum sie denn mal keine Böcke haben.[...]


Ach und damit ist dann alles abgetan oder wie? Ich kann in dem Artikel keine menschenunwürdigen Arbeitsbedingungen erkennen. Das sieht für mich alles ganz normal aus, so wie es bei jeder Arbeit auch mal sein kann.


----------



## Lillyan (28. Januar 2009)

FieserFiesling schrieb:


> aehmm...wieso wurde mein post geloescht?
> ich habe niemanden beleidigt und nur meine meinung gepostet...
> der vergleich zu den talkshows war ja hoffentlich kein grund dafuer, dass mein post geloescht wurde, oder ?!


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;#entry1418516

Wo bitte wurde dein Post gelöscht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (28. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wo bitte wurde dein Post gelöscht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Glaubt ihr kein Wort! Der Link ist eine geschiuckte Fälschung! Ein Mod ist genauso schlimm wie ein GM!

*Fackeln anzünd und Mistgabeln verteil*


----------



## Ciquo (28. Januar 2009)

Elishebat schrieb:


> Wie dem auch sei, ich kann und muss es nicht bewerten und es heißt _in dubio pro._



in dubio pro? für wen denn nun? mal ehrlich...wenn schon schlau tun und latein quoten dann richtig...

mfg

Ciquo


----------



## Maladin (28. Januar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen .. das ist ein Fall von Super-Stevinho!
> 
> Ein GM will euch keinen Gratis Wow Account schenken? - Steve kämpft für das Recht!
> Ein GM hat es wieder versäumt sich mit "und ich möchte euch untertänigst danken dass ich euch dienen durfte" zu verabschieden? - Steve heizt dem Schurken ein!
> ...



Super Steve im Kampf gegen die Realität ... der größte Feind aller Spieler *ggg*

/wink maladin


----------



## Kujon (28. Januar 2009)

ich finde die namensänderung auch gerechtfertigt. zum aufgestauten ärger/frust liegt es mir aber fern, ein urteil oder eine meinung abzugeben, da wir/ich nur eine seite kenne(n). und für ein subjektives urteil ist das hier die falsche plattform, da wärst du am stammtisch bei einem bier besser aufgehoben. da wären bestimmt auch alle auf deiner seite ;-)

aber trotzdem noch: ich wär dafür, sämtliche sonderzeichen in charnamen zu verbieten. nur schon wenn ich solche namen sehe kriege ich einen dicken hals. direkt anwhispern geht nicht, gruppeneinladungen muss man immer zuerst mühsam den char mit /who und möglichst wenig buchstaben, oder die sonderzeichen auf der tastatur suchen. 

(namen alle frei erfunden, obwohl...hmm...habe ich evtl. einen treffer gelandet?^^)

mitstreiter zum raidleader: habe einen heiler, kannst "pêänñüts" einladen! 
leader: häää, wen? sorry, kann das nicht schreiben...sch...sonderzeichen, hast ein a lad selber ein

und wie es der zufall will, raidet der heilschamane "peanuts" auch mit, frohes einteilen der heiler sage ich da nur...

und den sinn dieser zeichen bleibt mir heute noch verborgen....zumindest auf den normalen servern. bei rp-servern sieht das anders aus, aber die haben wenigstens kreative ideen für namen, oder man kann annehmen, dass die sonderzeichen symbol für z.b. die elfische sprache sind.

aber ein englisches wort mit sonderzeichen versehen, nur weil einer schon vorher den namen reserviert hatte...hmmm...sehr kreativ! auch wenn du schon 4 jahre mit dem nick unterwegs bist, muss ich jetzt annehmen, dass du in den vier jahren auch "nur" älter geworden bist...

und erzählt mir nicht, dass schon ALLE wörter vergeben sind - habe vor einer woche sogar im skype noch einen user angelegt, ohne sonderzeichen, zahlen etc. - ein stinknormales wort.


----------



## FieserFiesling (28. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;#entry1418516
> 
> Wo bitte wurde dein Post gelöscht?
> 
> ...



verdammt..dachte, mein post waere auf seite 4 gewesen ;(
ein großes TSCHULDIGUNG mit zucker obendrauf an alle mods!! =)
soll nicht wieder vorkommen...


----------



## Elishebat (28. Januar 2009)

Ciquo schrieb:


> in dubio pro? für wen denn nun? mal ehrlich...wenn schon schlau tun und latein quoten dann richtig...
> 
> mfg
> 
> Ciquo



Dann tu Du mal schlauer und korrigier mich. Anschließend trage bitte etwas zum topic bei damit bei deinem Geschreibsel mehr herumkommt als ein wichtigtuerischer Flame.

LG
Eli - schlau seiend


----------



## Tikume (28. Januar 2009)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/In_dubio_pro_reo


Hätte man sich aber auch selbst  ergoogeln können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elishebat (28. Januar 2009)

Richtig. Wollte ich aber nicht. Warum? Wenn jemand mich flamed muss er erstmal beweisen, dass er es besser kann. Rummotzen kann jeder. Hilft alles nix, wenn man letztendlich genauso blöd ist wie derjenige, den man flamed.

LG
Eli -grinsend


----------



## Lillyan (28. Januar 2009)

Zurück zum Thema, danke.


----------



## Provieh (28. Januar 2009)

Selbst Schuld wer seinen Char Dealer nennt was erwartest du? Wenn sich jm. andere absurde Namen gibt passiert auch ne Namensänderung etc.

Ansonsten kauf ich dir die Story nich ab du kannst genausogut nen Char aus Amory gesucht haben und irgendwen hier schlecht machen oder was weiß ich ... 

Gm's zwingen dich nie deinen Charakter zulöschen lediglich ihren Namen zuändern.


----------



## Rantja (28. Januar 2009)

Sorry, wenn ich das so sage, aber ich meine du bist verarscht worden! Übrigens steht das Wort "Dealer" in der englischen Version unter vielen Händlernamen,  werden die jetzt auch gelöscht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Johnnsen (28. Januar 2009)

Rantja schrieb:


> Sorry, wenn ich das so sage, aber ich meine du bist verarscht worden! Übrigens steht das Wort "Dealer" in der englischen Version unter vielen Händlernamen,  werden die jetzt auch gelöscht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Shady Dealer's Pants. Ist auch ein Item. Bei Händlern steht eigentlich immer Vendor, aber es gibt auch welche mit Dealer. Weils ein ganz normales Wort ist.


----------



## FireMage-Dima (28. Januar 2009)

Ðeal0r schrieb:


> Zum Vorposter: Wie es in meinem Anfangspost stand, musste ich den Charakter löschen (den 80er) und dann einen neuen Level 1 Charakter erstellen. Wenn Du den Charakter löschts, wird der Name frei.




Nun ich glaube, das stimmt auch nicht ganz. wenn man einen Char löscht oder transt, wird der Name für 3 Monate "reserviert" und somit nicht benutzbar.

Kann sein, dass ich mich da irre.

Auf jeden Fall wäre ich an die Decke gegangen. Ich hätte schon bei der Drohung des GM`s, meinen Char selbst zu löschen, das Telefon in der Hand gehabt und Blizz angerufen...keine Ahnung, ich stelle mir die Situation einfach hilflos vor. Ich finde, du solltest da nicht nachgeben.

Gruß.


----------



## VivAce (28. Januar 2009)

Tjoar, was die im Englischen bedeuten, ist aber auch egal. Vermutlich ist es auf nem Amiserver auch okay, wenn du dich Dealer nennst. Auf nem Deutschen Server ganz offensichtlich nicht und da brauch man auch nich rumdiskutieren. 

Irgendwie vermute ich, dass der TE den GM nicht wirklich zugehört hat. Wenn er meint du wirst bei der Namensänderung aus dem Spiel geworfen, dann ist das richtig, es heisst aber nicht, dass man gebannt wird. Hätte der TE an der Stelle okay gesagt, wäre sicherlich nix schlimmes passiert. Naja es gibt nen Haufen Namensumbenennungen und du bist der erste von dem ich höre, dass er sich dabei zu blöde angestellt hat. Aber nix für ungut, ich drück dir die Daumen, dass du deine Wertung wiederbekommst... Wird sicherlich keine böse Absicht des GMs gewesen sein, sondern nur nen Überbleibsel der Löschenfunktion...


----------



## Johnnsen (28. Januar 2009)

Englische Server sind keine Ami Server, nurmal so. Und wenn mir danach wäre könnte ich auch den Client auf Englisch stellen. Offensichtlich hat da ein Gm einen schlechten Tag gehabt, wenns seit anbeginn des Spiels keinen gejuckt hat.

Abgesehen davon hiess er nicht mal Dealer, oder?


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (28. Januar 2009)

Picht nicht immer so auf dem Namen rum. Im Endeffekt ist es Ermessenssache vom GM, ob der Name gegen die Namensbestimmungen verstösst oder nicht. Und wenn der GM sagt er verstösst dagegen, würde ich persönlich mich nicht auf eine Diskussion einlassen. Denn der gewählte Name ist ja jetzt auch nicht unbedingt das Allerwichtigste, oder?

Des Weiteren, selbst wenn der Name mit "Dealer" verwechselt wird (im Deutschen wird Dealer sowieso eher mit "Drogenverkäufer" gleichgestellt als mit einem normalen Händler) und im Englischen dies ein normaler Begriff ist, dann dreht den Spiess doch mal um: Wenn nun jemand seinen Char nun einfach "Händler" nennt (oder halt abgewandelt wie Handlor Hendlär, etc), so verstösst dies mit Sicherheit auch gegen die Namesbestimmungen. Denn es handelt sich hierbei um ein Wort, welches (zumindest für Anfänger) im Spielfluss für Verwirrung sorgen könnte. Und wenn ein GM das sieht und entscheidet, dass dieser Name nicht erlaubt ist... tja, es bleiben nur zwei Möglichkeiten: Ändern oder Beschwede bei Blizz einlegen... kommt halt drauf an wie wichtig man den Namen findet.

Aber im Endeffekt geht es eh nicht um den Namen. Der TE hat ja selbst gesagt, dass ihm das mit dem Namen nicht so wichtig ist.


----------



## -Therion- (28. Januar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen .. das ist ein Fall von Super-Stevinho!
> 
> Ein GM will euch keinen Gratis Wow Account schenken? - Steve kämpft für das Recht!
> Ein GM hat es wieder versäumt sich mit "und ich möchte euch untertänigst danken dass ich euch dienen durfte" zu verabschieden? - Steve heizt dem Schurken ein!
> ...



Genau TE warum haste den deinen Beitrag nicht bei WoWszene veröffentlicht, da gibts hunderte die von Blizzard und den GMs "verarscht" wurden.


----------



## cazimir (28. Januar 2009)

/me holt die Mistgabel ausm Schuppen und zündet eine Fackel an.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (28. Januar 2009)

Die GM's werden immer unfähiger...

ich sag nur: "Das Problem ist uns bekannt, wir arbeiten mit Hochdruck an einer Lösung."


----------



## Merlinia (28. Januar 2009)

Hm musste mein Priester auch mal umbennen, er hieß Wowpriest das wollte Blizzard wohl nicht, und da kam einfach nen neues Fentser zum umbennen, das war zwar noch cassic aber trozdem glaube ich nicht, dass das geändert worden ist...


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (28. Januar 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> Die GM's werden immer unfähiger...
> 
> ich sag nur: "Das Problem ist uns bekannt, wir arbeiten mit Hochdruck an einer Lösung."


Ich weiss nicht, was das mit Unfähigkeit zu tun hat. Die Spieler sind immer am meckern, wenn ein Ticket nicht innerhalb 5 Minunten beantwortet wird... aber hey, das ist utopisch! Und aus diesem Grund werden auch gerne solche "Standardantworten" an die Leute rausgeschickt, einfach zum bestätigen "Ja, wir haben Dein Ticket erhalten".
Und wenn das Ding dann bearbeitet wird, kann dies eben mehrere Tage oder Wochen benötigen. Ihr müsst den Leuten schon auch ihre Zeit geben. Was denkt ihr denn, wieviele Tickets die täglich bekommen... und vor allem wegen jedem Scheiss. Ich gehe schwer davon aus, dass die Tickets auch nach Prioritätsstufe unterteilt werden (also globale technische Mängel = Pri 1; Accountprobleme einzelner User = Prio 2; ... ; hirnrissige Streitereien und mimimi-Tickets wegen irgendwelchen weggeschnappten Gegenständen = Prio 1'000) und dann eben in den jeweiligen Prio-Bereichen FIFO (first in, first out) bearbeitet werden.



Merlinia schrieb:


> Hm musste mein Priester auch mal umbennen, er hieß Wowpriest das wollte Blizzard wohl nicht [...]


Kann ich mir bei soviel "Kreativität" gar nicht vorstellen warum... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Future (28. Januar 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Super Steve im Kampf gegen die Realität ... der größte Feind aller Spieler *ggg*
> 
> /wink maladin


Klaus ist das Reale Leben!




ps so nun habt ihr einmal müll geschrieben und einmal ich.


----------



## KayaDiabolin (28. Januar 2009)

Schade, jetzt habe ich die ganzen 6 Seiten durchgelesen und immernoch keine Screenshots... Naja, die werden wohl auch nicht kommen, so wie ich den Wahrheitsgehalt des Threads einschätze.

Was soll's, immerhin ein bisschen Ablenkung vom langweiligen Büro-Alltag ^^


----------



## Metadron72 (28. Januar 2009)

KayaDiabolin schrieb:


> Schade, jetzt habe ich die ganzen 6 Seiten durchgelesen und immernoch keine Screenshots... Naja, die werden wohl auch nicht kommen, so wie ich den Wahrheitsgehalt des Threads einschätze.
> 
> Was soll's, immerhin ein bisschen Ablenkung vom langweiligen Büro-Alltag ^^



da hat er wohl richtig, es wäre ein leichtes der ganzen diskussion den wind aus den segeln zu nehmen indem er einfach mal seine "screens" posten würde.
da er dies nicht tut, tendiere ich auch dazu im mal KEIN WORT ZU GLAUBEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber sonst, ists halt bissl mehr trash zum lesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FireMage-Dima (28. Januar 2009)

*Zitat:* 

"Ich weiss nicht, was das mit Unfähigkeit zu tun hat. Die Spieler sind immer am meckern, wenn ein Ticket nicht innerhalb 5 Minunten beantwortet wird... aber hey, das ist utopisch! Und aus diesem Grund werden auch gerne solche "Standardantworten" an die Leute rausgeschickt, einfach zum bestätigen "Ja, wir haben Dein Ticket erhalten".
Und wenn das Ding dann bearbeitet wird, kann dies eben mehrere Tage oder Wochen benötigen. Ihr müsst den Leuten schon auch ihre Zeit geben. Was denkt ihr denn, wieviele Tickets die täglich bekommen... und vor allem wegen jedem Scheiss. Ich gehe schwer davon aus, dass die Tickets auch nach Prioritätsstufe unterteilt..."


Ich würd sagen, hier ist ein GM am mitmischen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (28. Januar 2009)

FireMage-Dima schrieb:


> [...]Ich würd sagen, hier ist ein GM am mitmischen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Quatsch... aber ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Blizz das Rad nicht neu erfindet. Und so ein Ticket-System kommt aus dem normalen "Support-Wesen", da läuft es ähnlich ab. Und wenn man diese Systeme kennt (wie ich beispielsweise), dann kann man sich das auch einfach zusammen reimen.


----------



## Ðeal0r (28. Januar 2009)

Die Screenshots können etwas dauern. Ich habe Standardinterface, demzufolge ist nur eine Antwort und des GMs und eine Antwort meinerseits auf diesen. Das gesamte Gespräch hat über 30 Minuten gedauert, den Rest könnt ihr euch ja dazudenken -_-


----------



## Dynamic (28. Januar 2009)

@Ðeal0r, also langsam wirds etwas , naja der Witz an der Sache geht verloren. Du schriebst du hast Screens die es beweisen, jetzt grad schreibst du ,du hast welche aber mit nur 1ner Antwort von GM und einer von dir und den Rest sollen wir uns dazu denken? Mei Jung langsam wirst du unglaubwürdig, indem, dies war dein Anfangspost eh schon aber jetzt ebend umso mehr. Seit wann löscht ein GM ein Char wegen sein Namen, lässt den User ein neuen erstellen, Level 1 um diesen wieder zu löschen um danach den 80er wieder zu reaktivieren mit ein anderen Namen? Ich habe selber in vergangener Zeit einige meiner Chars wieder Reaktiviert, musste sogar ein paar neuen Namen geben weil dieser entweder vergeben war oder ich angewispert wurde das der Name nicht RP konform ist. Das was du hier uns erzählst kann und glaube ich in keinster Weise aber wir werden ja sehen. Und für das nächste mal, man kann das Chatfenster auch vergrössern, jedenfalls so das man mehr lesen kann als nur 3 Zeilen bis das alte verschwindet.

Dyna


----------



## Lillyan (28. Januar 2009)

Bleibt beim Thema und hört auf euch gegenseitig anzupöbeln.


----------



## fixfox10 (28. Januar 2009)

Ich gebs zu, die Seiten 3 - 5 habe ich beim Durchlesen größtenteils weggelassen. Da kamen mir zu viele Wiederholungen vor...

Lieber TE, du wirkst auf mich ein wenig unglaubwürdig, weil 
- du nach deiner Aussage schon sehr lange WOW spielst 
- du in einem HdZ4 Time-Run ein Ticket schreibst
- deine Arena-Team-Wertungen gut bis sehr gut ist
- du von dem Gespräch Screenshots gemacht hast, als ob du geahnt hättest, was passiert
- ich demnach denke, daß du dich mit dem Spiel gut auskennst.

Und dann hast du ein GM-Gespräch, das aus dem Ruder läuft und darin gipfelt, daß du deinen Char Level 80 LÖSCHST?
Und im Anschluß daran ist dein größtes Problem, daß deine Arenawertung nicht mehr stimmt...

Heiligs Blechle, bevor ich meinen Char freiwillig lösche, friert die Höhle zu.

Unabhängig davon, daß, wie hier ja schon erwähnt wurde, GMs vermutlich auch nur Menschen sind und es eben mitunter zwischenmenschlich einfach nicht passt, hast du dich selbst vermutlich auch nicht so ganz richtig verhalten.

Aber deine Reaktion, dieser Thread, diese HP lassen mich vermuten, daß du nicht sehr bereit bist, Dinge zu akzeptieren, die dir nicht so recht gefallen. Ich lasse mich auch höchst ungern ungerecht behandeln. Aber irgendwann isses mal gut.

Geh davon aus, daß wenn ein Tanklastzug quer über die Autobahn liegt, du nicht weiterfahren kannst...

In diesem Sinne: Komm wieder runter und mach das Beste draus.


----------



## Ezralia (28. Januar 2009)

Was ich ein wenig seltsam finde bei dem Screenshot den der TE hier verlinkt hat ( und den man auch auf seiner seite anschauen kann ) ist das dort über welt betreten seid "neuer" name steht und er den ja zunächst erst mal hätte eingeben müssen, oder sehe ich das jetzt falsch und habe nicht mitbekommen das du dich inzwishen nocheinmal umbenennen musstest von dilear auf etwas anderes? finde ich nur ein wenig seltsam, mehr nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Therion- (28. Januar 2009)

Ezralia schrieb:


> oder sehe ich das jetzt falsch und habe nicht mitbekommen das du dich inzwishen nocheinmal umbenennen musstest von dilear auf etwas anderes? finde ich nur ein wenig seltsam, mehr nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja er heißt jetzt Dilar http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...hor&n=Dilar


----------



## Ðeal0r (28. Januar 2009)

Ich hatte so einen Fall noch nie, ebenfalls niemand den ich kenne. Das Ticket wurde mir während dem HdZ 4 Run beantwortet und wurde nicht dort verfasst. Ich habe selbst mit ihm, wie geschrieben, diskutiert, bevor ich ihn gelöscht habe. Er meinte, er würde mich aus dem Game kicken/kurzzeitig bannen und es sonst selbst machen. An der Authenzität des GMs hatte ich auch keinen Zweifel dank dem <Blizz> vor dem Namen! Screensshots bin ich grade am durchgucken! Sind einige wie ihr euch denken könnt. 

Btw. Therion, kriegst Du dafür von Blizzard Geld oder so ?

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...04225&sid=3

Keine Antwort von den GMs aber auch kein Ban, scheinbar sage ich die Wahrheit und es wird totgeschwiegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Therion- (28. Januar 2009)

Ðeal0r schrieb:


> Ich hatte so einen Fall noch nie, ebenfalls niemand den ich kenne. Das Ticket wurde mir während dem HdZ 4 Run beantwortet und wurde nicht dort verfasst. Ich habe selbst mit ihm, wie geschrieben, diskutiert, bevor ich ihn gelöscht habe. Er meinte, er würde mich aus dem Game kicken/kurzzeitig bannen und es sonst selbst machen. An der Authenzität des GMs hatte ich auch keinen Zweifel dank dem <Blizz> vor dem Namen! Screensshots bin ich grade am durchgucken! Sind einige wie ihr euch denken könnt.
> 
> Btw. Therion, kriegst Du dafür von Blizzard Geld oder so ?



Logo 13€ pro Post!


----------



## Lillyan (28. Januar 2009)

Ðeal0r schrieb:


> Keine Antwort von den GMs aber auch kein Ban, scheinbar sage ich die Wahrheit und es wird totgeschwiegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Vielleicht haben sie grade auch anderes zu tun..... 98326874698273 Anfragen wegen der defekten Portsteine eventuell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du solltest schon ein wenig Abwarten und dir nicht erhoffen, dass sie nun alles andere stehen und liegen lassen, weil du Druck auf sie ausübst.


----------



## UndJensIstNichtDa (28. Januar 2009)

Ðeal0r schrieb:


> Die Screenshots können etwas dauern. Ich habe Standardinterface, demzufolge ist nur eine Antwort und des GMs und eine Antwort meinerseits auf diesen. Das gesamte Gespräch hat über 30 Minuten gedauert, den Rest könnt ihr euch ja dazudenken -_-



Ob deine Geschichte nun stimmt oder nicht möchte ich nicht beurteilen.
Was mich nun aber doch stark wundert ist die Tatsache, dass du dir die Mühe machst mehrere Foren mit deiner Geschichte zu bereichern, die Geschichte auch auf Englisch niederschreibst und postest und sogar eine Homepage hochziehst zu diesem Thema aber es zu viel verlangt ist die wichtigsten Screenshots rauszupicken und hochzuladen.

Im Endeffekt musst du dich nicht darüber beschweren wenn dir die Mehrheit keinen Glauben schenken möchte.

LG


----------



## _Yo_ (28. Januar 2009)

mal ne ganz blöde frage...wurden nicht irgendwie letztens die Wertungen resettet weil es doch irgendwelche Bugs wegen dem Patch gab wo klassen irgendwie völlig overpowert waren? war da nicht was mit priestern wo Elend 300% mehr dmg gegeben hat?

kp mir war nur so, aber das ist halbwissen und ich lasse mich gerne Belehren..

Kann nur hinzufügen was schon gesagt wurde meine charumbenennung war auch ohne char löschen.

btw hab mir auch den spaß gemacht das alles zu lesen xD
also her mit den Screens sonst war das alles umsonst xD
von mir aus kann das gerne ne Lügenstory sein solange ich das Ende erfahre! xD


----------



## cazimir (28. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Bleibt beim Thema und hört auf euch gegenseitig anzupöbeln.


Ich fang hier gleich an richtig zu pöbeln wenn diese "Dealer" keine Beweise auf den Tisch legt.

Erst hat er von allen sachen ein Screenie, dann kanns noch etwas dauern, weil das gespräch über 30min gedauert hat und auf einmal ist es nur noch ein Screenshot, der nichts mehr aussagt. (Mal davon abgesehen, dass er das Standardinterface und das schlechte Wetter als Grund vorschiebt)

Eigentlich wollte ich in der Sache untparteiisch bleiben, aber bei solchen 



Spoiler



Pfosten


 ergreife ich so langsam die GM-Partei.


Für mich sieht das aus wie "üble Nachrede" und diese sollte dementsprechend geahndet werden.


----------



## (DEW)Lyrre (28. Januar 2009)

Hmmmm ja, scheint ne neue Riege GMs unterwegs zu sein, bei denen tatsächlich einige Gurken beisind...
Unhöfliche GMs sind mir früher nie begegnet, wohl aber welche die ihren Job nicht wirklich gut machten bzw keinen Plan von ihren eigenen Tools hatten - in letzter Zeit werden die GM´s allerdings trotz ausgesprochen höflicher Art meinerseits echt patzig. Hatte erst letztens ein Ticket weil mein Char im BG festsaß - der sich meldende GM meinte nur: Warte halt bis der Ruhestein kein CD mehr hat - ich: Öhm schon versucht, leider ohne Erfolg... - Zitat GM: "Danke dass Du mir nicht zuhörst, schönen Abend noch" und zack hatte ich Disc - 3 Stunden Ban wegen GM-Beleidigung??? Was an "Öhm schon versucht, leider ohne Erfolg..." beleidigend sein soll ist mir ein Rätsel..... Naja, Beschwerde in die USA, Ergebnis nach 3 Wochen: 2 Tage Spielzeitgutschrift - immerhin.

2tes Beispiel aus neuerer Zeit:
Mir hatte man den Char gehackt und getranst auf Garrosh hin.
Wiederherstellung der Items sei nur gegen Gold möglich (supie wenn man keins mehr hat) und Rücktransfer sowieso nicht möglich.

Erst ein sehr ausführlicher Schriftwechsel mit Blizzard US Support hat dann Bewegung reingebracht in die Sache.
Ergebnis in Kurzform:

Jeder Char kann wieder hergestellt werden
Jeder Transfer wird rückgängig gemacht wenns wie hier dank Hack war
Jedes Item ist wiederherstellbar
Nein, Gold ist dafür NICHT Ingame zu zahlen, ausser die Items wurden gedisst und verkauft - dann aber sind die Summen sehr gering und schnell beschaffbar
Verzauberungen und Sockelsteine sind auch wiederherstellbar, allerdings liegt dies im Ermessen des GMs - da kann man also nur hoffen und beten, dass derjenige Gegenüber Hirn hat.








PS Therion?
Geile Band 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drazmodaan (29. Januar 2009)

Macht doch die tage einfach mal nen kleine  GM-Test^^ Ein zwei Tickets mehr und mal schauen ob vllt nicht doch ein paar Flachpfeien unterwegs sind, wer weiß. ich von meiner Seite aus denke nicht dass der TE arg viel mist erzählt, vllt beschönigt er sein Verhalten, vllt. war er patzig gegenüber dem GM. Das erklärt aber trotzdem nich das vorgehen seitens des GMs....ich würde einfach mal abwarten was die nächsten Tage dabei rauskommt bevor ich hier gleich laut LÜGNER schrei...Und ich könnte mir durchaus vorstellen das der ein oder andre GM vllt auf den einen oder andern post des TEs aufmerksam wird und mal nachfragt....weeer weiß...

so long
lg


----------



## Ðeal0r (29. Januar 2009)

Arenarating wurde soeben wiederhergestellt. Nach dem ganzen Stress scheinen sie mal gedacht zu haben etwas tun zu müssen. Habe nur das neue 2-2 behalten, da mein Teammate das Alte schon geleaved hat, außerdem ist das neue bereits fast so hoch wie das alte dank dem neuen System. Kaum macht man mal etwas Druck in Foren, passiert was sofort.. Erstaunlich....


----------



## Valnar93 (29. Januar 2009)

> Wurde grade angeschrieben, Arenawertung wurde wiederhergestellt. Endlich. Im 2-2 hat sichs allerdings für mich nicht gelohnt, bin ich im neuen geblieben, da wir fast schonwieder bei der alten Wertung waren dank dem neuen System.



EDIT: Der TE war nen funken schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gz dir!


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Januar 2009)

Nochmal was zum Thema Namen: Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass du ein *Rollen*spiel spielst. Sprich: Es bedeutet, dass du dich in eine Rolle in dieser Zeit versetzt. Und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass jemand in einem Mittelalter Szenario "Ðeal0r" heißen würde. Das ist völlig unglaubwürdig. Schließlich ist das kein Hip-Hop-Gangsta Spiel.


----------



## Bellthane (29. Januar 2009)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Nochmal was zum Thema Namen: Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass du ein *Rollen*spiel spielst. Sprich: Es bedeutet, dass du dich in eine Rolle in dieser Zeit versetzt. Und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass jemand in einem Mittelalter Szenario "Ðeal0r" heißen würde. Das ist völlig unglaubwürdig. Schließlich ist das kein Hip-Hop-Gangsta Spiel.



Ganz ehrlich, wenn es danach ginge, dann könntest du 50% der Wowspieler eine reinhauen weil sie absolut nicht RP konforme Namen haben. Ich finde an dem Namen an sich nichts schlimm, würde aber nie einen meiner Chars so nennen. Zudem finde ich die tausend Sonderzeichnen des Namens einfach schlimm und da gibts noch extra eine mit drauf.^^


----------



## ssp_founder (29. Januar 2009)

mehrere seiten geschichte aber immer noch kein screen. man ist wie bei X FACTOR. WAHR ODER FALSCH. tze


----------



## [KoA-Mory] (29. Januar 2009)

ssp_founder schrieb:


> mehrere seiten geschichte aber immer noch kein screen. man ist wie bei X FACTOR. WAHR ODER FALSCH. tze




Haben sich Scully und Mulder schon gemeldet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wass'n? (29. Januar 2009)

ZITAT(-Therion- @ 28.01.2009, 10:26) *
Warum postet er in mehreren Foren? Um Stimmung gegen die GMs zu machen, um sie als unfähig hinzustellen. Und vielleicht um seine Website zu promoten.
Sowas haste jede Woche im GM Forum und dann wenn der Fall überprüft wurde und die GMs dann nen scharfzüngigen Text gegen den achso armen TE schreiben dann siehst du keine Antwort mehr von den feigen Lügnern.



Was ist denn das für ein Kerlchen? Ein GM der sich nicht traut sich sich zu outen? 
Ich habe bis jetzt nur gute Erfahrungen mit GMs gemacht, was aber nicht heißen soll,  dass es nicht auch solche gibt. Ist wie ingame oder im echten Leben. Gibt überall Schwachmaten.


----------



## wass'n? (29. Januar 2009)

Provieh schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst Schuld wer seinen Char Dealer nennt was erwartest du? Wenn sich jm. andere absurde Namen gibt passiert auch ne Namensänderung etc.
> 
> Ansonsten kauf ich dir die Story nich ab du kannst genausogut nen Char aus Amory gesucht haben und irgendwen hier schlecht machen oder was weiß ich ...
> 
> Gm's zwingen dich nie deinen Charakter zulöschen lediglich ihren Namen zuändern.


 Habe ich etwas verpasst? Wo stand, dass der char Dealer hieß?
Und selbst wenn, er hat ihn nicht Drogendealer genannt. Werden jetzt alle Damagedealer gebannt? Natürlich war das kein GM sondern ein anderer Spieler der sich einen Scherz erlaubt hat. Um es nicht zu sehr zu übertreiben hat er ihm dann den 80er wieder erstellt unter anderem Namen. Du bist ja 'ne Flocke.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genomchen (29. Januar 2009)

@-Therion-
Hmmmm, scheint wohl, als wärst du jetzt derjenige, der nur Dünnpfiff ausm Kopf hat lassen xDD
Alle sind Lügner...er hat das gesagt, LÜGE....man, du Superheld hättest dir deine Gedanken komplett sparen können. Der TE hat ganz offensichtlich sein Ziel erreicht, ohne dir irgendeine Rechenschafft abgeben zu müssen. Du bist mal echt nen kleiner Wichtigtuer, so ein kleiner Stalker, der dem TE sogar auf sämtliche Seiten gefolgt ist, da mal wieder was posten musste, was der TE irgendwo gepostet hat, was rein garnichts mit dem Thema zu tun hatte, nur weil DU denkst ihn zu kennen. Woher nimmst du eigtl das Recht jemanden als Lügner zu bezeichnen, ohne irgendwas zu dieser Person zu wissen. Genau genommen bist du der Lügner, weil du eine Aussage aufstellst, die nicht stimmt, und zwar das der TE nen Lügner ist, -Therion- du Lügner! xDDD


----------



## Monkeyrama (29. Januar 2009)

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...hor&n=Dilar

Ansehen und Staunen.


----------



## mulle (29. Januar 2009)

Ich hab die letzten 7 Seiten natürlich nicht gelesen .. aber wenn ich mir das Thema durchlese ...! Es klingt alles sehr unrealistisch :>.


----------



## -Therion- (29. Januar 2009)

Monkeyrama schrieb:


> http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...hor&n=Dilar
> 
> Ansehen und Staunen.



Diese Wertungen hatte er schon seit gestern Mittag also nix neues.

Dilar poste doch mal nen Screenshot von der Ingame Mail das deine Wertung wieder hergestellt wurde. Und poste doch mal überhaupt irgendwelche Screens wo der GM dich auffordert deinen Char zu löschen.

Genau ich bin ein GM weil ich nicht die GMs verfluche sondern anderer Meinung bin.


----------



## Sturmrufer (29. Januar 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> @-Therion-
> Hmmmm, scheint wohl, als wärst du jetzt derjenige, der nur Dünnpfiff ausm Kopf hat lassen xDD
> Alle sind Lügner...er hat das gesagt, LÜGE....man, du Superheld hättest dir deine Gedanken komplett sparen können. Der TE hat ganz offensichtlich sein Ziel erreicht, ohne dir irgendeine Rechenschafft abgeben zu müssen. Du bist mal echt nen kleiner Wichtigtuer, so ein kleiner Stalker, der dem TE sogar auf sämtliche Seiten gefolgt ist, da mal wieder was posten musste, was der TE irgendwo gepostet hat, was rein garnichts mit dem Thema zu tun hatte, nur weil DU denkst ihn zu kennen. Woher nimmst du eigtl das Recht jemanden als Lügner zu bezeichnen, ohne irgendwas zu dieser Person zu wissen. Genau genommen bist du der Lügner, weil du eine Aussage aufstellst, die nicht stimmt, und zwar das der TE nen Lügner ist, -Therion- du Lügner! xDDD


kann ich Unterschreiben


----------



## Technocrat (29. Januar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Umbenennungen gehen definitiv ohne Charlöschung.



Eben. Und das zeigt, das die ganze Geschichte frei erfunden ist von jemandem, der Blizz schaden möchte. Vermutlich jemandem, der kein Geld mehr hat, im WoW weiter zu zocken - da wäre er nicht der Erste.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (29. Januar 2009)

Ðeal0r schrieb:


> [...] Kaum macht man mal etwas Druck in Foren, passiert was sofort.. Erstaunlich....


Aha... und Du bist davon nun überzeugt, das liegt daran, weil Du das Internet mit Deiner Geschichte vollgespammt hast?
Oder leigt es vielleicht eher daran, dass jetzt mal ein Mitarbeiter sich die Zeit nehmen konnte, Dein Ticket zu bearbeiten... neben den 40 Millarden anderen Anfragen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Therion- (29. Januar 2009)

Ich bin noch der Meinung das die GMs gar nichts getan haben, ansonsten hättest du schon ne Antwort im GM Forum. Du versuchst nur schnell die Reißleine zu ziehen bevor noch mehr Leute erkennen das deine Geschichte nen billiger Fake ist. Tja nächste mal nicht so dick auftragen dann wirds am Ende auch nicht so peinlich.


----------



## Nimeroth (29. Januar 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Eben. Und das zeigt, das die ganze Geschichte frei erfunden ist von jemandem, der Blizz schaden möchte. Vermutlich jemandem, der kein Geld mehr hat, im WoW weiter zu zocken - da wäre er nicht der Erste.



Oh Hilfe - das ist so ziemlich die an den Haaren herbeigezogenste Vermutung, die ich je in irgendeiner Form in einem Forum gelsen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mal ganz ehrlich, lest ihr euch manchmal auch durch was ihr da selbst von euch gebt??

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Technocrat (29. Januar 2009)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Ich bin noch der Meinung das die GMs gar nichts getan haben, ansonsten hättest du schon ne Antwort im GM Forum. Du versuchst nur schnell die Reißleine zu ziehen bevor noch mehr Leute erkennen das deine Geschichte nen billiger Fake ist. Tja nächste mal nicht so dick auftragen dann wirds am Ende auch nicht so peinlich.



/signed


----------



## Technocrat (29. Januar 2009)

Nimeroth schrieb:


> Oh Hilfe - das ist so ziemlich die an den Haaren herbeigezogenste Vermutung, die ich je in irgendeiner Form in einem Forum gelsen habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Stets. Und da ich im RL 3 Fälle kenne, die sich WoW nicht mehr leisten können und seither Blizz flamen, was die Tastatur hergibt, ist das auch nicht an den Haaren herbeigezogen. Umgekehrt hat der TE nachweislich gelogen wie gedruckt - und Screens hat er auch nicht beigebracht.

"Screen or it didn't happen!"


----------



## -Therion- (29. Januar 2009)

Nimeroth schrieb:


> Oh Hilfe - das ist so ziemlich die an den Haaren herbeigezogenste Vermutung, die ich je in irgendeiner Form in einem Forum gelsen habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich kenne andere fanatische "Flamer" die versuchen den Ruf von bestimmten Firmen zu schädigen weil sie glauben ihnen wurde großes Unrecht angetan von diesen Firmen oder deren Produkten.


----------



## Nimeroth (29. Januar 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Stets. Und da ich im RL 3 Fälle kenne, die sich WoW nicht mehr leisten können und seither Blizz flamen, was die Tastatur hergibt, ist das auch nicht an den Haaren herbeigezogen. Umgekehrt hat der TE nachweislich gelogen wie gedruckt - und Screens hat er auch nicht beigebracht.
> 
> "Screen or it didn't happen!"



Wo hat er denn nachweisslich gelogen? Bisher ist weder das eine noch das andere "bewiesen". Desweiteren, er spielt doch? Wie kommst du bitte darauf er könne sich das Spiel nimmer leiseten? Und selbst wenn er das Geld nicht hätte, wie um alles in der Welt kommt man auf die absurde Idee jemand würde dann anfangen threads aufzumachen damit seine Arenawertung wieder hergestellt wird?

Die bringt einem doch nur was wenn man spielt. Und nur weil deine drei Kollegen Blizzard flamen, bedueted das doch nicht, daß dies jeder macht.
Nochmal: So wie ich das bisher gesehen habe, ginbg es dem TE primär darum, daß seine Wertung wieder hergestellt wird - sein gutes Recht.

Ob das ganze jetzt exakt so passiert ist wie er geschrieben hat, oder er unfreundlich zu dem GM war, oder ob er während des Gesprächs eine Tüte Chips gegessen hat ist doch vollkommen egal.

Aber ein "der hat wahrscheinlich kein Geld mehr für WoW und will deswegen Blizzard flamen" in dem Kontext des Threads ist...ööhmm...absurd.

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## -Therion- (29. Januar 2009)

Nimeroth schrieb:


> Nochmal: So wie ich das bisher gesehen habe, ginbg es dem TE primär darum, daß seine Wertung wieder hergestellt wird - sein gutes Recht.



Wenn es nur primär darum ginge hätte er nen Thread im GM Forum gemacht und gut. 
Aber nein es musste ja ne richtige Kampagne sein mit zig Threads und eigener Homepage, ich hab schon überlegt T-Shirts drucken zu lassen wo drauf steht 
"GM deleted my Arena Rating!". 

Hätte der TE nur geschrieben das seine Arenawertung gelöscht wurde und die Story nicht so ausgeschmückt hätte ich ihn gar nicht beachtet.


----------



## Frankyb (29. Januar 2009)

Wow
Seit der Thread erstellung sind nun 24 Stunden vergangen.
Irgendwelche Bildschirmfotos: Keine
Glaubwürdigkeit:                    Keine
Das ganze ne Märchen:          100 % warscheinlichkeit

Ne nicht
Sogar ne eigene Homepage hatt er zu dem Thema gemacht.
Aber echte Beweise sehe ich dort auch nicht.

Sorry,aber Ich gaube ehr,das will sich einer Wichtig tun.


----------



## Shintuargar (29. Januar 2009)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Aha... und Du bist davon nun überzeugt, das liegt daran, weil Du das Internet mit Deiner Geschichte vollgespammt hast?
> Oder leigt es vielleicht eher daran, dass jetzt mal ein Mitarbeiter sich die Zeit nehmen konnte, Dein Ticket zu bearbeiten... neben den 40 Millarden anderen Anfragen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das wollte ich auch grad schreiben...


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (29. Januar 2009)

Nimeroth schrieb:


> [...]Nochmal: So wie ich das bisher gesehen habe, ginbg es dem TE primär darum, daß seine Wertung wieder hergestellt wird - sein gutes Recht.
> 
> Ob das ganze jetzt exakt so passiert ist wie er geschrieben hat, oder er unfreundlich zu dem GM war, oder ob er während des Gesprächs eine Tüte Chips gegessen hat ist doch vollkommen egal.[...]


[ironic]
_Und mir geht es in meinem Leben primär darum, dass ich an gaaaaaanz viel Geld komme - mein gutes Recht.

Ob das nun auf Kosten von anderen Leuten und/oder deren Leben passiert ist doch vollkommen egal._
[/ironic]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ganz ehrlich, merkt ihr eigentlich noch, was ihr da konkret schreibt?
Hier wird es einfach für gut geheissen, dass eine Firma und deren Mitarbeiter öffentlich angeprangert werden. Und das in einem Masse, das die Bewertung "gesund" schon läääangst überschritten hat.


----------



## Nimeroth (29. Januar 2009)

@Buffer_Overrun: Das dein Vergleich schon nicht mehr hinkt, sondern bereits auf dem Boden krauchelt ist dir schon klar?
Das was du da gequotet hat, bezog sich selbstverständlich auf die Tatsache, das es in diesem Thread primär darum ging
die Arenawertung wieder zu bekommen, und erst sekundär um die Behandlung durch den GM (ob wahr oder nicht).

Wenn man die Sätze allerdings aus diesem Zusammenhang reisst, könnte man das gegebenfalls schon falsch verstehen...

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Technocrat (29. Januar 2009)

Nimeroth schrieb:


> Wo hat er denn nachweisslich gelogen?




Der krasseste Teil bei ihm ist, das er behauptet, der GM hätte ihn gezwungen einen lvl 1 char anzulegen um den Namen zu ändern. Das ist sowas von falsch das man sofort weiß, das der TE lügt. Auch das restliche angebliche Verhalten des GMs deckt sich so überhaupt nicht mit realem Verhalten von GMs und Blizzards Kundenpolitik, das man sofort weiß, der TE will Blizzard nur diffamieren, sonst nichts.


----------



## Nimeroth (29. Januar 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Der krasseste Teil bei ihm ist, das er behauptet, der GM hätte ihn gezwungen einen lvl 1 char anzulegen um den Namen zu ändern. Das ist sowas von falsch das man sofort weiß, das der TE lügt. Auch das restliche angebliche Verhalten des GMs deckt sich so überhaupt nicht mit realem Verhalten von GMs und Blizzards Kundenpolitik, das man sofort weiß, der TE will Blizzard nur diffamieren, sonst nichts.



Ja, das hab ich ja gelesen. Aber wo ist dein Nachweis, das es nicht wirklich so passiert ist? Glaubst du nicht, dass du hier deine persönliche Vermutung mit tatsächlichen Begebenheiten verwechselst? Ich sage ja auch nicht das es stimmt was er schreibt, weil das keiner von uns mit Sicherheit sagen kann.
Ich wage zudem zu bezweifeln dass du beurteilen kannst wie das Verhalten aller GM's an jedem Tag des Jahres ist.

Die GM's sind auch nur Menschen, und Berichten zufolge nichtmal ausgebildete Kundenbetreuer, sondern einfach Quereinsteiger. Wer weiss?
Vieleicht hat der TE ja einen erwischt, der früher in Atomreaktoren die Brennstäbe poliert hat, und deswegen ab und an nen Aussetzer hat?

Das einzige was wir hier wissen ist, das wir nichts mit Sicherheit wissen. Wir können höchstens Vermutungen anstellen, mehr nicht.

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Grimdhoul (29. Januar 2009)

hmm ich halte das immer noch für einen poser/troll Thread. Ich mein nur um seine (miserable) Homepage zu promoten so einen spam zu tätigen ist schon ein starkes stückl. 

Ich für meinen Teil halte das ganze wie gesagt für ne erfundene Geschichte hoch 3, auch wenn ich dafür wird von einem User beleidigt werde (andere bekommen für solche Beleidigungen sperren/verwarnungen) aber ist schon okay.

Irgendwie wäre ich dafür den Thread hier einfach zu schliessen aus den obigen gründen (es kommt ja e nur zu flames und spam!


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (29. Januar 2009)

@Nimeroth

Nein, ich habe die Sätze auch im ganzen Kontext so verstanden. Tut mir leid. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Denn was mir hier einfach auf den Nerv geht ist, dass man immer schnell beim Rummeckern ist:

- Ein Ticket wird nicht innerhalb 5 Min beantwortet -> Gemecker
- Man erhält auf ein Ticket eine Standardantwort, damit der User zumindest weiss, dass das Ticket erfolgreich angekommen ist -> Gemecker
- Ein Problem wir nicht innerhalb eines Tages behoben -> Gemecker
- etc. pp.


Aber das was der TE hier macht, dass haut dem Fass ja schon den Boden aus. Das empfinde ich mehr als übertrieben.
Und möglicherweise war der GM wirklich schlecht drauf, aber wohl eher, weil der TE am Rummeckern war (denn er war sicherlich nicht erfreut seinen Timerun abbrechen zu müssen) oder ihn mit Tickets zugespammt hat, etc.
Wieso können die Leute nicht einfach mal ein Ticket schreiben und auf dessen Bearbeitung warten (was eben auch mal Wochen lang dauern kann... im Support sitzen schliesslich auch nur Menschen, keine Maschinen)... und dann, wenn sie ein Ergebnis haben, DANN können sie ihr Geschichte im Internet veröffentlichen. Aber so halbfertige Geschichten erzählen, bei denen man gar nicht weiss wie weit der Support denn nun schon sein könnte... und dann noch Mitarbeiter so schlecht in der Öffentlichkeit darstellen... dafür hab ich kein Verständnis. Und wenn dann Leute auch noch für gutheissen was der TE hier macht... dafür erst Recht nicht.


----------



## fdauer (29. Januar 2009)

kurz zum te, und auch wie es andere gesagt haben.

Umbennennung geht ohne Char Löschung.

Beim nächsten Login wirst du einfach nach dem neuen Charname gefragt. Fertig.

Ist mir schon selbst passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (29. Januar 2009)

Nimeroth schrieb:


> Das einzige was wir hier wissen ist, das wir nichts mit Sicherheit wissen. Wir können höchstens Vermutungen anstellen, mehr nicht.



Weswegen es ja immer heißt: "Screen or it didn't happen". Im Moment erzählt der TE ganz toll was vom Pferd, und liefert keinerlei Beweise. Sowas nennt man in juristischen Kreisen Diffamierung. Wenn Blizz wirklich so böse wäre, wie er sagt, dann würden sie ihn deswegen verklagen - wie andere User hier berichten, scheint der ja eine regelrechte Kampagne gegen Blizz zu führen.


----------



## Xelyna (29. Januar 2009)

Mal schnell noch hinterher geworfen, für die 'Namen-werden-nach-dem-Transen-oder-Löschen-für-3-Monate-gesperrt'-Poster.

Nein ist nicht der Fall.
Hab alles schon mal gemacht. 
Char gelöscht, weil lowlevel und ich wollte dann doch lieber einen Troll statt einen Orc -> selber Name verwendet: ging
Hexe auf Destromath getranst -> Lowlvl Hexe mit Namen Xelyna erstellt fürs Nameblocken: ging
Lowlvl Hexe gelöscht -> DK 'Xelyna' erstellt: ging auch 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimeroth (29. Januar 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Weswegen es ja immer heißt: "Screen or it didn't happen". Im Moment erzählt der TE ganz toll was vom Pferd, und liefert keinerlei Beweise. Sowas nennt man in juristischen Kreisen Diffamierung. Wenn Blizz wirklich so böse wäre, wie er sagt, dann würden sie ihn deswegen verklagen - wie andere User hier berichten, scheint der ja eine regelrechte Kampagne gegen Blizz zu führen.



Ok...aber ist dann der Unterschied zu dem was du und der andere Kamerrad da machen? Du hast geschrieben, er hat *nachweislich* gelogen.
Du hast keinen Beweis deiner Aussage vorgelegt, lediglich eine Vermutung geäussert. Deiner Definition nach, würdest du ihn also ebenfalls diffamieren.

Es mag sein, daß der TE ein bissel viel Energie in die Sache steckt. Aber er ist eventuell einfach unglaublich aufgebracht und fühlt sich falsch behandelt.
Die meisten anderen Leute verstecken sich dann irgendwo und jammern rum. Immerhin tut er aktiv etwas.

Sollte sich seine Geschichte in irgendeiner Form als falsch rausstellen, dann wird er schon einen schlechten Ruf bekommen. Sollte Sie sich als wahr herrausstellen, müssten sich eine Menge Leute hier bei ihm entschuldigen....

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Shubunki (29. Januar 2009)

Also ich finde das ganze auch eine seltsame Nummer... kann es nicht tatsächlich sein, das du nicht doch etwas wesendliches vergessen hast??


----------



## Dalmus (29. Januar 2009)

Vielleicht könnte der TE seine Glaubwürdigkeit stärken, indem er im GM-Forum endlich einen Thread eröffnet und den Blauen die Gelegenheit gibt sich zu rechtfertigen (oder halt laut zu lachen - je nachdem). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (29. Januar 2009)

Nimeroth schrieb:


> [...] Immerhin tut er aktiv etwas.[...]


Nein, er übertreibt es masslos! Er steigt sofort in die Vollen anstatt erstmal EINE Beschwerde an Blizz zu schreiben und auf das Ergebnis zu warten.



Nimeroth schrieb:


> [...] Sollte sich seine Geschichte in irgendeiner Form als falsch rausstellen, dann wird er schon einen schlechten Ruf bekommen. Sollte Sie sich als wahr herrausstellen, müssten sich eine Menge Leute hier bei ihm entschuldigen....[...]


Höchstwahrscheinlich wird sich hierbei gar nichts rausstellen, weil man einfach Gras über die Sache wachsen lässt.
Und selbst wenn die Geschichte wahr sein sollte... eine Entschuldigung gibts von mir sicherlich nicht! Denn selbst dann finde ich die Art, wie hier unnötig vom TE Blizz diffamiert wird, nicht gut.


----------



## -Therion- (29. Januar 2009)

Nimeroth schrieb:


> Sollte Sie sich als wahr herrausstellen, müssten sich eine Menge Leute hier bei ihm entschuldigen....
> 
> Gruß,
> Nim



Wer schon vorrab schreibt das er "GMs anpissen will" kriegt nur Verachtung.


----------



## Deepender (29. Januar 2009)

ein unterhaltsammer treath, weil ich einen ählichen vorfall anfang bc hatte


----------



## Vinclow :D (29. Januar 2009)

Sinthorix schrieb:


> Hab 4 Wochen gebraucht inGame mit GMs gequatschte!
> Biss mir ein Teil  der Chars wiederhergestellt wurde
> und ein ganz kleiner Teil an Items.



mhm ein kumpel von mir hat alle seine items,gold und ehre nach einem tag wiederbekommen... es kommt immer auf den GM an


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (29. Januar 2009)

Ach, übrigens finde ich es auch komisch, dass der TE sich so sehr reinhängt in eine Beschwerde und das Anprangern des Mitarbeiters oder Blizz... aber komischerweise wird - wenn dann etwas getan wurde - sich sehr viel Zeit gelassen die entsprechenden Postings und Internetseiten zu aktualisieren. Schwache Leistung! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (29. Januar 2009)

Aus dem Offi



> Arenarating wurde soeben wiederhergestellt. Nach dem ganzen Stress ist es endlich vollbracht. Habe nur das neue 2-2 behalten, da mein Teammate das Alte schon geleaved hat, außerdem ist das neue bereits fast so hoch wie das alte dank dem neuen System.
> Danke an die GMs, die den Fall korrekt weitergeleitet und bearbeitet haben und nicht ihren Kopf in dem Stress verloren haben!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Damit hat sich das Thema wohl erledigt. Ich gehe davon aus, dass der TE sich wieder hier mit dem Screens melden wird, noch seine HP aktualisieren wird. Von daher mache ich hier mal zu, da eh nur darüber geredet wird ob er gelogen hat oder nicht... und das werden wir niemals klären können :>


----------

